
Wrapping the Earth - ColinWright
https://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/WrappingTheEarth.html?sb19h
======
jaytaylor
Sigh.. I was hoping to find the calculus version.

~~~
ColinWright
The calculus version is there ...

[https://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/WrappingTheEarth.html#toc_nam...](https://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/WrappingTheEarth.html#toc_name002)

What else were you looking for?

~~~
jaytaylor
Hi Colin,

It appears I didn't identify that "Reflections ..." _is_ the calculus version.
I was looking for a section header along the lines of "here's the calculus
version".

BTW thanks again for e-mailing me, very nice of you!

